# Goblin mini v2



## dwayne19420 (19/10/16)

Hey guys as a long time owner of the goblin mini v1 tank, I'm looking for someone that stocks the version 2 with top fill?. Ta thanks   

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## skola (20/10/16)

http://www.lungcandy.co.za/get-some...in-mini-v2-rta-3ml-rebuildable-tank-atomizer/


----------



## Jan (20/10/16)

Why not the v3?


----------



## Soutie (20/10/16)

Jan said:


> Why not the v3?


 
This!
The goblin v3 is awesome

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/goblin-mini-v3.t26331/


----------

